# My new sorority!



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A while ago some of you may remember me angsting over whether or not to get some more girls from the petshop. Well, I decided not to, and instead contacted an Australian lady who, as luck would have it, had precisely 6 females in stock. So I got them. 

Disclaimer: as I am reading Game of Thrones, that is where their names have come from. It's not that I particularly like the series, I just have it on the brain, and it suits these girls well. No spoilers, please!  I am still looking for one more name, though. 

I won't caption the photos individually, but if you see the fish, these are who they are:
Red HM Plakat Female - Catelyn
Black HM Plakat Female - Arya
Longfin blue veiltail female - Cersei
Longfin red veiltail female - Ygritte
White/pink dragon Veiltail female - Sansa
Red copper dragon HM female - Daenerys

Please excuse the messy tank; I didn't want to trim anything until the girls are all settled in. Please also excuse the lack of photos of Arya - she's very camera shy, though she's happy to interact with me when I don't have a camera. She's the little blur in the background of the photo of Ygritte and Catelyn.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

they are all so beautiful. good luck.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful! I love daenerys. Just wondeeing, what tank size is it?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It is a 16 gallon.  Although, with all the plants, it probably only holds about 14 gallons.


----------



## Gogee (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful girls! Are these the ones from Fishchick, that you are planning to put in your 23 gallon?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

They are indeed! I can't wait to upgrade them.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I think one or two are males.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Good to see they all arrived safe and well. 

I doubt any of them are males. Jodi-Lea imports a ton of bettas into Australia each year, and I think is a judge/linked to the IBC so I am sure she knows how to tell the genders apart. 

Looks like a good sorority tank with all those plants.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Ohhh so pretty! What size of tank are you using? I can't wait to see all of them swimming around!!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

They're all so pretty! And that tank is awesome! I like the plants!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

MattsBettas said:


> I think one or two are males.


Don't worry, I'm fairly certain none are males. The VTs are bred to be long-finned, but they are definitely female: eggy, ovipostors, small beards and breeding stripes. 



LittleBettaFish said:


> Good to see they all arrived safe and well.
> 
> I doubt any of them are males. Jodi-Lea imports a ton of bettas into Australia each year, and I think is a judge/linked to the IBC so I am sure she knows how to tell the genders apart.
> 
> Looks like a good sorority tank with all those plants.


They seem to be liking it! I'm very glad I took your advice and bought from Jodi-Lea; definitely worth it!




Hadoken Kitty said:


> Ohhh so pretty! What size of tank are you using? I can't wait to see all of them swimming around!!





LittleBlueFishlets said:


> They're all so pretty! And that tank is awesome! I like the plants!


Thanks guys.  It's a 16 gallon at the moment. The plants are a bit crazy! Still, it's helping keep aggression down because there are a bunch of hiding places.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Love them and love the tank!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sigh, I'd forgotten how distracting a sorority can be...I want to spend all my time in my bedroom watching them! Can't wait til they move downstairs...but the bad news in, we've had such an onset of cold weather that it's looking like Fishy won't be able to go into the pond until spring, which means no tank for me for another 6 months or so.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

They are al beautiful, but I will be right over to pick up Daenerys. Do I need to steal her or can you just have her ready for me?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I shall set my rats to guard the tank day and night, and incite my fish to righteous anger.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow the girls and their tank look gorgeous!! Arya reminds me of Eragon; now I'm sorely tempted to get into Game of Thrones.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Those rats in your av look to sweet to guard anything. I'd steal one of them too, but my cat is afraid of rats.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Pretty girls.:-D

I wish my girls had more variety of color.

What are those other fish in there? They are like multicolored


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I have names for you for your 7th name  
Osha
Melisandre
Talisa


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

and they are all beauts! I love your endlers as well


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> Pretty girls.:-D
> 
> I wish my girls had more variety of color.
> 
> What are those other fish in there? They are like multicolored


The multi-coloured ones are male Endler's Livebearers. I started with two males and four females...and then they made many babies. :lol: I counted 5 adult males this morning, and a bunch more fry that are just starting to get their colours in.
Thanks - I specifically asked for variety, and that's what I got! 



Jexx said:


> I have names for you for your 7th name
> Osha
> Melisandre
> Talisa


Thanks! I just started the second book, and Ygritte has been renamed Melisandre as a result.  Any future girls who join the group will be Ygritte and Osha. :lol:
And thank you for your comment on my fish. 

Sansa's colour just keeps on getting more and more gorgeous, but she simply will not stay still! I just have a lot of white blurs where I should have pictures of an irridescent blue-pink fairy-fish. :evil:


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Lovely tank and girls! I love those endlers too!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks.  I was re-doing my planted jar in front of my tank just now, and all of them came to the front of the tank to find out what I was up to. There was a bit of squabbling over who got to be where, but they sorted it in the end. I put my hands in the tank to trim some ludwigia, and they all came barging over to inspect my fingers, swim through them and generally get in my way. It's a delight to have girls as personable as they are beautiful. 

I absolutely wish I could capture them on camera. All their colours are so much bolder and brighter than the camera shows, particularly Cersei! Arya is the exception - she's at the bottom of the pecking order most of the time (it keeps changing), and is usually pretty stress-stripey. When she does colour up, she has a very dull black body, but when she catches the light she has silver stripes on her tail, and the brightest silver eyes you ever saw.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> The multi-coloured ones are male Endler's Livebearers.


Those are pretty neat. 

I wish there was someplace else besides petco around here for females - not the greatest variety. The only one I picked that had real color turned out to not even be a female


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I know what you mean. There is one shop this side of the city that stocks females (there are a couple on the north side, but hey, petrol), so I followed LBF's advice and went online. 

Sucks about the gender-bender! 

I love my Endlers. Very cute little guys.


----------

